
April 11, 1954 was most boring day in history - tortilla
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/April-11-1954-was-most-boring-day-in-history/articleshow/6994947.cms
======
cynest
In the 20th century. Also, I wonder how much increasing access to information
increases amount of news. If one were to count today, or any day within a
small radius of today, how much would be considered newsworthy in 1954? How
would the reverse be true? What events significant be today's low standards
were missed?

